# Peco turnouts and motors



## MikeandTammie (1 mo ago)

I am looking for advice as a complete rookie. I am using peco turnouts with peco pl-11 motors. I used an old 16v bachmann transformer to power the motors. When I tested the motors off the track, they work fine. When I connect them to the turnouts, they don't have enough "kick" to throw the rails. Some people told me I need higher amps on my transformer ( no idea how many amps this one is, or how many I need). Was also told to use a computer power supply, but that is dc and I was told I need ac. Completely new to all of this.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

You need to get a Capacity Discharge for those coil P11's 
Minitronics and others have sold them in the past. Or you can do a search and find how to build one. It's basically a capacitor or two with bridge rectifier


----------



## MikeandTammie (1 mo ago)

REdington said:


> You need to get a Capacity Discharge for those coil P11's
> Minitronics and others have sold them in the past. Or you can do a search and find how to build one. It's basically a capacitor or two with bridge rectifier


Thank you. I have had a couple people on Facebook suggest the same, so I was actually just reading up on them.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Like what


MikeandTammie said:


> Thank you. I have had a couple people on Facebook suggest the same, so I was actually just reading up on them.



Ya they are easy to wire up. Power in both + and -. Then other end one side will go to each middle post of your toggles on your panel. The other side I ran as a bus and connected and you connect the black wire to it. If you need a cdu hmu I have a extra one.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

MikeandTammie said:


> Was also told to use a computer power supply, but that is dc and I was told I need ac. Completely new to all of this.


 Those coils will work on AC or DC


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A CDU should be used to
power all twin and single solenoid turnout motors.

It is true that instructions say the Peco PL 10s 11s can
run on AC or DC...but my experience like Mike
and Tammi is that they
are sluggish and slow using AC. I tried it, but
found that DC via CDU caused the points to 
quickly snap in place. 

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

To add on what Don just said a cdu is also good foe only allowing the amount of power needed for the pl11 or 10. This really can even more minimizes chances of burning out the coils.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If the points are spring loaded, have you removed the spring?


----------



## mghanna (Apr 25, 2020)

Is the peco PL35 unit what is being suggested here?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, but any CDU will work. The CDU will have enough power to snap a few swtches concurrently, or just one at a time.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> If the points are spring loaded, have you removed the spring?


You don't remove the spring when using pl 10 or 11. Reason being is tye points will more than likely spring back out. The only time you do is if you are not using a coil because neither the pl10 or 11 hold the points they just snap them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Peco PL35 is a CDU, tho way too
costly. If you have an electronic parts
store nearby I would think you could get the
components for under 10.00.

Don


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CDU Link


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> The Peco PL35 is a CDU, tho way too
> costly. If you have an electronic parts
> store nearby I would think you could get the
> components for under 10.00.
> ...



Think I bought mine for 12. The peco one is like 30 lol.


----------



## mghanna (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I run my Atlas switches through the CDU (probably PL35) also or do I need to isolate my PECO and Atlas switch wiring?


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

mghanna said:


> Can I run my Atlas switches through the CDU (probably PL35) also or do I need to isolate my PECO and Atlas switch wiring?



I don't see any reason why not. Plus I wouldn't get tge pl35 there are much cheaper options thst do exactly the same.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The price of the CDU that Stumpy has posted
is only 5.70. That is a value. You only need
one for your whole layout. 

A CDU is a CDU. You can power any
make of twin coil or single coil turnout.
A CDU takes 12 to 14 volts DC current and 
charges a capacitor. Some CDUs have
a rectifier so can take AC current Check
the specs when you buy. 

The CDU works this way: .When you push your
turnout throw button the CDU discharge
throws your points and dies. When you
release the button it recharges in a fraction
of a second and is ready for your next
turnout throw. 

The CDU protects your turnout motor
coils from burn out when a button is
pressed too long.

Don


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

I did a search for CDU schematics and surprised by a number of designs incorperating transistors or MOSFETS for current limiting. over a simple input series resistor charging a large value capacitor.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A simple CDU simply charges a capacitor
and discharges when you use it. If you
plan to use an AC power source you would
add diode rectifiers. No special current 
limiting is required.

Don


----------



## NSW42220 (24 d ago)

I built a CDU powered by 16vac plug pack. It's used to throw up to 5 Peco points at once. I did have some inconsistency initially and ended up backing off the point springs slightly until they threw reliably.


----------

